# E39 Touring sub upgrade with Focal?



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I was thinking fitting a pair of Focal Xpert sub 5.25" into the stock sub box, has anyone done anything similar?

The stock sub box is made of plastic, I'm sure it doesn't hold sound like MDF, but I don't want to lose any cargo space, and would like to maintain the stock look.

TIA


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

That's a good idea. Here are the OE woofer specs, courtesy of BMW Tips:

5.25" Woofer (5 5/8" spacing diagonally between corner screw holes)

2 5/8" Deep (Max depth is 2.75")** 4 3/8" Woofer Cone Diameter** 5" Woofer Casing (width)

Dual Voice Coil 8 ohm per voice coil (gives you 4 speaker input sets)

Enclosure Manufacturer : NOKIA* (Bandpass Type)

If you can measure the Focals and they fit you're in business. Let me know if you go ahead with it.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I opened up the sub box and looked at the design, there's no room for a 2nd sub, but the stock location will hold a Focal Utopia 5WS fine, I'll check again with Focal to make sure the speaker is not too deep.



BKH said:


> That's a good idea. Here are the OE woofer specs, courtesy of BMW Tips:
> 
> 5.25" Woofer (5 5/8" spacing diagonally between corner screw holes)
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Just checked again, the mounting depth for the Focal Utopia 5WS is 2 7/8", should be ok, if it's a bit too deep, a thin piece of wood or rubber can be cut to raise the speaker from the mounting frame. I think I'll go ahead and order one (there isn't any local shop that carries Focal). If it sound like crap, chances are it needs an amp too.

How should I connect the single voice coil sub? the stock connectors have 2, I'll only need one, and a 4 Ohm one too. Confused!


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

That's the problem with the BMW DSP setup - it employs two low-powered amps instead of one higher-powered amp. I don't know how I'd wire it but I do know that you can't twist the two positives together and the two grounds together. You'll have to use one amp per speaker.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

First, I think I'll remove a set of wire from the stock sub and see how it sounds, if it's very weak then I'll definitely have to use an amp with speaker level input to fee the Focal.

Is there a dual mono sub amp available that you know of?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TheMatrixz said:


> First, I think I'll remove a set of wire from the stock sub and see how it sounds, if it's very weak then I'll definitely have to use an amp with speaker level input to fee the Focal.
> 
> Is there a dual mono sub amp available that you know of?


dual mono = stereo, no? Just feed it the same signal on both sides.

I'm not familiar with the E39's system but it sounds like you need to take the 4 channels that are going to the 2 DVC woofers and use two to drive a normal stereo amp.


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

Kaz said:


> it sounds like you need to take the 4 channels that are going to the 2 DVC woofers and use two to drive a normal stereo amp.


Would tapping the signal at the lower (4 volt?) level upstream of the OE woofer amp be more desirable? No converter needed, less distortion.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

You guys lost me here. Are you talking about getting low level output before the amp and feed it to an amp?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BKH said:


> Would tapping the signal at the lower (4 volt?) level upstream of the OE woofer amp be more desirable? No converter needed, less distortion.


You mean the output of the sub amp? Like I said, I'm not familiar with the E39's system, but the E46's system uses high-voltage true differential signals for all "low-level" signals, including, AFAIK, the line signal going from the main amp to the sub amp. The add-on amp would have to be able to accept these signals, or you'd have to feed a differential converter first. So for something like a sub, it might be just as good, and easier, to feed the conventional high-level signal from the output of the stock amp to the add-on one.


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

Matrixz - did you decide anything yet? Looking at the Nokia enclosure and guesstimating its volume it might actually be a decent match.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I've bought a 5WS online, waiting to receive it. I'll post result after I'll play with it. At the same time, I've bought a Basslink, so I'll be able to compare them two.


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> I've bought a 5WS online, waiting to receive it. I'll post result after I'll play with it. At the same time, I've bought a Basslink, so I'll be able to compare them two.


Thanks, good luck. I ordered a Basslink last month online but after a delay those guys refused to ship it to my parents' house as it was not the same as the billing address. No problem, they lost the sale. Perhaps that was a good thing as I like your Focal idea much better (if it works!).


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/652272/3

Put 4 of the 5WS in my 2001 740iL, the sound is truly amazing.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I installed the Focal 5WS into the stock subwoofer box (Touring model), I used one set of wire and capped the other set off. The Focal sub is just a bit deeper than stock woofer but still fits, I'll make a seal about 1/8" to make sure it's airtight.

1. I really like how it "sounds", definitely a true sub compared to the Nokia sub.
2.Definitely inadequate by utilizing just the stock amp power, I can feel the bass if I poke my head in the cargo area, but I feel very little bass sitting up front.

My next step is to try to Basslink, and also add a small amp about 100w-150w to the Focal. I'm anxious to find out whether 1 Focal 5WS and an amp can give me bass I need or not. I'm still leaning toward keeping the stock look and not having the Basslink takes up cargo space.

Questions: 
1. Is there such a thing as subwoofer amp? or just about any amp would do?
2. If I added an amp, should I use the connectors at the woffer to feed it (already crossed over by the DSP amp), or should I tap into the audio signal before it's coming into the DSP amp?

Tan


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I installed the Basslink, it was straight forward. Forget all the wiring connections you've seen with the sedans, they're not applicable for touring.

All I had to do was to remove the stock sub's connectors, then used them to connect to the Basslink, the whole installation took about an hour. Great bass, more than I needed, except the box takes up a corner of the cargo area. I'm getting a 2nd Focal 5WS and will try it with an amp. This time, I'm thinking mounting them above the spare wheels, below the sliding cargo tray.


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update. How much was the Focal?


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

The Focal 5WS is around $140 each.


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> Questions:
> 1. Is there such a thing as subwoofer amp? or just about any amp would do?
> 2. If I added an amp, should I use the connectors at the woffer to feed it (already crossed over by the DSP amp), or should I tap into the audio signal before it's coming into the DSP amp?
> 
> Tan


Here's a mono amp that appears to be flexible enough to use with one or two Focals, based on its power output (2 ohm-capable) and input (up to 8V) specs. I'm sure there are many just like it. My preference would be to use the signal before it enters the DSP subwoofer amp.

http://www.jlaudio.com/amps/e1200.html


----------

